# Phrag Paul Eugene Conroy



## Ayreon (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2009)

nice photo! looks like its gonna have a good bloom count


----------



## Gilda (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap: A fav !! Nice bloom count and curly petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2009)

Now this is a weird angle for PIC! super PEC!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanx, can you post a photo of the whole plant please? I'm trying to decide between that or Mem. Garren Weaver for a green phrag.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice pink petals -- very attractive on a green flower.


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Really nice. I love how the petals are green at one end and pink on the other!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 15, 2009)

Interresting photo with very special fluo green colors contrasting with the middle vein, I like it!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice pic of very nice blooms!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 16, 2009)

very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 16, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap:
One of my favs too!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 16, 2009)

Here you go Eric...
..and don't worry about the black spots. They are old and under control.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanx. Is there a wood [stakes] shortage in Sweden? oke:


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha, certainly not, but I like them the "natural way"


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

When you bump into the stem and knock the blooms off I think you'll reconsider that position.


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 16, 2009)

very very nice, beautiful bloom


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm trying to decide between that or Mem. Garren Weaver for a green phrag.



Just get both!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, another nice one from your collection!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Just get both!


 ENABLER!!!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow! Great photo and great plant!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> Haha, certainly not, but I like them the "natural way"


Me Too!


----------

